# Amplificador 1,5 W r.m.s. con 50B5, 12AV6, y 35W4.



## Rorschach (Dic 11, 2021)

Este pequeño amplificador ambas corrientes (AC/DC) de 1,5 W ya lo había publicado en Agosto de 2017, en ese momento el amplificador estaba alimentado por medio de un autotransformador 220 Vca/110 Vca. Ver : Amplificadores a válvulas
He hecho ahora una prueba de alimentarlo con corriente continua por medio de una fuente de poder multiplicadora de tensión que tengo para pruebas, con 30 Vca a la entrada del multiplicador, y sacando tensión en el 3er diodo, se logra con carga los 100 Vcc requeridos para este amplificador.
El amplificador funciona de forma correcta.
La idea de hacerlo funcionar nuevamente es para luego hacer pruebas con el osciloscopio con generador que adquirí hace poco:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/limpiando-el-👾-arenero-del-foro-👾.176900/post-1380160
Ver imágenes :
​


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2022)

Como les había mencionado en el mensaje anterior, el uso de este pequeño amplificador es para probar el osciloscopio que adquirí, pero antes de ello, ya que este osciloscopio tiene generador de funciones, procedí a testearlo con un tester True R.M.S que tengo, y de paso pruebo los 2 instrumentos en el mismo momento .-
Ajusté el generador de funciones con onda senoidal, 1,43 voltios de amplitud, y 1 kHz, apliqué esta señal al canal 1, y con el tester medí tensión, y frecuencia. El resultado fue que ambos instrumentos funcionan correctamente dentro del rango de precisión que poseen.-

Imágenes :



​Para la próxima, prueba del osciloscopio con el amplificador 😁.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2022)

continuando........

Con el amplificador encendido, coloqué la sonda del osciloscopio a la grilla (g1) de la sección triodo de la válvula 12AV6 (la sección doble diodo no se utiliza, y va conectada a tierra), y se aprecia en imágenes, la tensión negativa de polarización de grilla (bias) generada por el resistor de carga de grilla, también llamado de escape de grilla, siendo esta tensión de alrededor de - 860 mV C.C.


​
Ahora saco la sonda de la grilla, y la coloco a la entrada de señal del amplificador, y
 con el generador de funciones del osciloscopio aplico una señal senoidal de 500 mV R.M.S. a 1 kHz :




​A continuación, saco la sonda de la entrada, y la vuelvo a colocar en la grilla (g1) de la válvula, y ahí se aprecia que la tensión negativa de grilla ahora es pulsante al llevar montada la componente de alterna de la señal de entrada :



​

Ahora, sacamos la señal,  y tomamos la tensión de placa, la cual se aprecia en imágenes, y es de alrededor de 52 V C.C. :



​Ahora aplicamos nuevamente la señal de alterna a la grilla (g1), y vemos en imágenes que la tensión continua de placa se hace pulsante al llevar montada la señal de alterna amplificada :



​A continuación sacamos la sonda del pin de la placa, y la colocamos luego del capacitor de acoplamiento, como dicho capacitor bloquea el paso de la componente de continua (ese es el fin) se observa en imágenes la señal de alterna amplificada, la cual es de de 7 Vca R.M.S., vemos entonces que la válvula amplificadora de tensión con una señal de entrada de 0,5 Vca  R.M.S, y con una tensión salida de 7 Vca R.M.S. ha amplificado la señal 20 veces.


​Hasta aquí, el amplificador de tensión de la etapa de entrada (en este caso entrada y driver), para la próxima el amplificador de potencia.

Continuará ....... 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 















​


----------



## tiovik (Ago 9, 2022)

Me fascina el "cartonchasis", muy bueno...


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Me fascina el "cartonchasis", muy bueno...



Sí,  🤣 *Protocartonboard* está debidamente registrado : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi






						Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
					

Obviamente que cada reproductor de CD será un caso, pero, si a Gustavo le sirve de dato, en un antiguo rep. de CD SHARP DX-250R que dispongo, la mínima impedancia de carga de salida que especifica el manual es de 10 K ohmios (detallado para no provocar atenuaciones en la respuesta en baja...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
					

Obviamente que cada reproductor de CD será un caso, pero, si a Gustavo le sirve de dato, en un antiguo rep. de CD SHARP DX-250R que dispongo, la mínima impedancia de carga de salida que especifica el manual es de 10 K ohmios (detallado para no provocar atenuaciones en la respuesta en baja...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

